# Mower decks for Kubota G1900



## Rcart (Apr 13, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if I am restricted on the use of either the RC (48,54, or 60") G20 deck for the G1900? Any "B" decks works or other model decks?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Rcart,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

IMO, you are restricted to the RC48-G20, RC54-G20, or RC60-G20 mower decks to mount on a Kubota G1900. You might possibly modify another Kubota deck to fit a G1900, but I doubt that you would ever get it "right". 

I have an RC60-G20 deck. It is a pretty tight fit under the G1900.

How many hours do you have on your G1900? Great engine and hydrostat, but the primary weakness is the frame. The frame on my G1900 broke with about 2000 hours on it. I had the frame welded and use it today for spraying.


----------



## Rcart (Apr 13, 2016)

The Kubota probably has over 1400 hours, probably not worth keeping due to my feeling that the hydrostat will eventually quit. I noticed that it whines more and more when driving, not sure if that is normal or a sign of things to come.

I would like to hear your view on what would be a good step up to the G1900. I was thinking about a small Yanmar or equivalent with gear drive and a 48" or larger finishing mower that can be changed out with many other decks if it becomes undependable. Also the versatility of a three point hitch would be great.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Rcart,

I really loved my G1900 till the frame broke, but I agree with you that your G1900 is probably not worth keeping. I had my frame welded, but we didn't get it quite "right". I suspect that most of them are in boneyards because of frame breakage. I feel the hydrostat is basically indestructible, normally good for 3000+ hours. But I don't know about a whining hydrostat? Have you changed hydraulic filter and fluid?

Your Yanmar idea is fine since you are looking for rear lift. 

For a pure mowing machine, I went with a John Deere 777 Z-trac with a 72" deck. It has proven to be a very dependable machine for large volume mowing. Much faster than my G1900 with 60" belly mower.


----------

